# A Little Woodworking, and a New Ashtray



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I've been looking around at ashtrays for a bit and haven't had much luck finding one that I just really liked (and that was in my price range), so I decided to break out the woodworking tools! If nothing else, it would be good to brush up on some skills!

So I started out with some 1x8 Red Oak. 









That was cut down and laminated 3 boards thick. I wasn't worried about the glue up being 100% perfectly aligned, as I knew I'd be ripping them down square with the miter saw.
















Next we'll move onto cutting out the bowl....


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I forgot to show squaring up the blocks. Remember, measure twice, cut once!









Anything you can do to secure your work piece, do it.









Then you can get nice wafer thin cuts!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

To cut the dish out for the ashtray we're going to use a dish & bowl bit for the router. Because it has a top riding bearing, we'll need a template. I used a 5" hole saw to cut the template for the router.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Finally, we're on to removing material for the bowl. I used a large forestner bit to hog out a bunch of the center. This keeps you from overusing your router bit.

















Now we're ready to start making passes with the router, never more that 1/4" deep at a time.









It wasn't quite deep enough for my liking, so I made a few more passes.








Now we're deep enough!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

This is my jig setup for routing out the bowl. I can't stress enough how important it is to keep everything secure with clamps, stops, dogs, whatever you need to do to keep the workpiece from moving.

Btw, if you've never worked with a router or a lathe, you can't imagine how much sawdust they produce!
















This was as far as I got this weekend. I'll update this thread as I make progress!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice @Rabidawise. My only complaint is the cliff hanger! Are you a TV exec by chance? tune in next weekend....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Very nice @Rabidawise. My only complaint is the cliff hanger! Are you a TV exec by chance? tune in next weekend....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Yeah, sorry about the cliffhanger. I ran out of time this weekend. I'm hoping I can get a few evenings in this week and get some more progress. I hope to have the rests routed out next. Then maybe some design in the sides, and then onto stain!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fascinating to watch and loved the woodworking tutorial. Can't wait to see the next steps and the finished product.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Awesome stuff...I will definitely be tuning in next time. Nice shop my friend and NHS president. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

I will be tuning in as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Awesome stuff...I will definitely be tuning in next time. Nice shop my friend and NHS president.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Man I wish I had a shop! I just take over part of my garage when I want to build a project. All that you're seeing is a sacrificial table (meaning, I don't care if I cut it, drill holes, spill glue, etc) on top of some saw horses. I'll have a dedicated shop one day!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Piper said:


> Fascinating to watch and loved the woodworking tutorial. Can't wait to see the next steps and the finished product.


I'm debating on what I can do to the sides to give them a bit of character. I'm thinking about taking router bit and cutting 4-5 v-shaped grooves in the sides all the way around. I've got a test piece as well that I'm going to use to see if I can stain the bowl a darker color than the surface. I'm not sure how well that will work though, considering that the pores in the wood will likely draw the stain into areas I don't want. We'll see though!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Rabidawise said:


> I'm debating on what I can do to the sides to give them a bit of character. I'm thinking about taking router bit and cutting 4-5 v-shaped grooves in the sides all the way around. I've got a test piece as well that I'm going to use to see if I can stain the bowl a darker color than the surface. I'm not sure how well that will work though, considering that the pores in the wood will likely draw the stain into areas I don't want. We'll see though!


You could ebonize it with a MAPP gas torch then hit it with a drying oil to lock in the charred color.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice project, can't wait to see the finished product. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Fantastic! I want to follow along and build one now.


Ryan


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm willing to send you UP TO 3 Gurkhas, MSRP $12,000 at least, for an ashtray of my own. >


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> I'm willing to send you UP TO 3 Gurkhas, MSRP $12,000 at least, for an ashtray of my own. >


Sold!!! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Can’t wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Scap said:


> You could ebonize it with a MAPP gas torch then hit it with a drying oil to lock in the charred color.


I'm working on a different project but tried a bit of Shou Sugi Ban.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, where were we? Oh yeah! Time to cut out the rests!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

And while I'm at it, a quickly made rest so I can work and smoke.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

What are you gonna cover it with or seal it with?


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> What are you gonna cover it with or seal it with?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


 Not 100% sure yet. I'm considering staining it and then wiping it down with an oil. Something that will soak in, be food safe, and leave no odor.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I knew I wanted an edge profile on the ashtray, and I decided that it was going to be easier to cut the profile before I cut the rests. I used a roundover bit to ease the sharp edge inside the bowl and on the perimeter.

What's y'all's opinions on the bottom edge? Leave it square? Roundover? 45 bevel?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rabidawise said:


> What's y'all's opinions on the bottom edge? Leave it square? Roundover? 45 bevel?


I'd leave the bottom edge square. I think it will look better that way. The only problem with that is it makes it more difficult to pick up to empty or move, so maybe cut some lozenge shaped handles into the sides.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'd leave the bottom edge square. The only problem with that is it makes it more difficult to pick up to empty or move, so maybe cut some lozenge shaped handles into the sides.


That's a good thought. Like a cove around the middle on the outside? Right?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rabidawise said:


> That's a good thought. Like a cove around the middle on the outside? Right?


Not what I meant, but that's probably a better idea anyway.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Rabidawise said:


> I knew I wanted an edge profile on the ashtray, and I decided that it was going to be easier to cut the profile before I cut the rests. I used a roundover bit to ease the sharp edge inside the bowl and on the perimeter.
> 
> What's y'all's opinions on the bottom edge? Leave it square? Roundover? 45 bevel?


Just a matter of taste but I like the look of the square base as you currently have it, although it will certainly be harder to lift off the table as @curmudgeonista points out. I am probably the least knowledgeable person on this forum but I wonder whether ash will adhere to an oil finish. I have a wooden ashtray that I'm pretty certain is urethaned. It looks nice and is easy to wipe clean with a slightly damp towel.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Piper said:


> I would round off the bottom edge, otherwise it may be hard to get ash cleanly out of the corner. If it's rounded a slightly damp paper towel will wipe it clean. I am probably the least knowledgeable person on this forum but I similarly wonder whether ash will adhere to an oil finish. As I say, the least knowledgeable person commenting for sure!


 @Piper, if you're talking about the bottom edge inside of the bowl, it's already rounded. I'm talking about the bottom of the ashtray. The part that would sit against the surface of a table.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Rabidawise said:


> @Piper, if you're talking about the bottom edge inside of the bowl, it's already rounded. I'm talking about the bottom of the ashtray. The part that would sit against the surface of a table.


I realized _after_ looking at your picture and already posted. Hopefully the edited post makes more sense, although there's no guarantee it does!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey @Rabidawise, I cut 4 small triangles of wood and glued them square to the bottom corners as feet for my tray. Gives you a little fingertip gap to grab.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Hey @Rabidawise, I cut 4 small triangles of wood and glued them square to the bottom corners as feet for my tray. Gives you a little fingertip gap to grab.


Interesting thought.....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Interesting thought.....


I do like the idea of a scribed groove into the side of your tray though. The only reason I didn't do that with mine is because of the lamination. I definitely think you need something to help grab the tray though. I've made several that laid flush with no feet or grooves and wish I had done differently.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Rabidawise, would a felt pad on the base make it easier to lift without spoiling the contemporary lines of your ashtray? I guess if it didn't work you could always scribe the sides. (Trying to redeem myself here bro for the dumb response earlier.)


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Piper said:


> @Rabidawise, would a felt pad on the base make it easier to lift without spoiling the contemporary lines of your ashtray? I guess if it didn't work you could always scribe the sides. (Trying to redeem myself here bro for the dumb response earlier.)


Possibly. I have some that I may try and see how they look before I stick them. The scribed line on the outside has always been a thought in my head, I just never thought of it as a mechanism to help lift the ashtray. And no need for redemption! I appreciate thoughts, ideas, and questions of all types. It's hard to see the rounded edge in the bowl from the pics.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's my jig for cutting out the rests. I used the same bit that I used to cut the bowl. The piece of stained wood was an old project that fell through and has now become a fence to run the side of the router down as a straight edge.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's all four rests cut.










I ended up using a very small (1/8") radius roundover bit for the bottom edge. This kept the look of a very straight side, but just softened the edge a bit.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks slick.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Not 100% sure yet. I'm considering staining it and then wiping it down with an oil. Something that will soak in, be good safe, and leave no odor.


I was thinking of using a bar top acrylic for one I have envisioned

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Now on to the least fun part....sanding, sanding, and more sanding!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Looks slick.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

That is looking great! Even with it just an ashtray I appreciate the precession, like the set up used to hold it in place, hold the router all that! 

Great Job!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I was thinking of using a bar top acrylic for one I have envisioned
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I've got some butcher block oil and some Danish oil. I did some research though, and I've found that I can either oil it, or I can stain it and seal it (poly, lacquer, acrylic, etc). The stain will prevent the oil from soaking in. So now I have to decide if I want the natural finish of the red oak, or if I'd like it a darker color.


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Rabidawise - this just keeps getting better and better. You're making it look easy.


I'm okay with metal, not so much with wood. Brilliant work!



Ryan


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> That is looking great! Even with it just an ashtray I appreciate the precession, like the set up used to hold it in place, hold the router all that!
> 
> Great Job!


Thanks! I appreciate it! I've learned alot of little tricks like that from watching the woodworking shows on PBS early Saturday mornings. My wife likes to make fun of me for it and call me an old man for it! Lol!

One of the most important things I've learned about using a router is you have to have one of two things completely stationary. If you're using the router freehand, your work piece should be stationary with a makeshift fence or a jig. If you're using a router table, the router is stationary, so then you just have the fence in place to align the work piece. I'll have that set up tomorrow.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

g1k said:


> Rabidawise - this just keeps getting better and better. You're making it look easy.
> 
> I'm okay with metal, not so much with wood. Brilliant work!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! I hope this turns out as nice as your stand! I like working with metal as well, but I don't have near as many tools for it. I do have some fun tools at work at my disposal.....welders, plasma cutter, band saw, shear, break, etc.....but nothing that uses CAD. I'd be like a kid in a candy store if someone let me play with a mill or lathe, or CNC table! :grin2:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Looking sweet Brian. Wanna say even with poly it will darken it up a lil, but you would still be able to see the nice piece of wood. Staining it would look good too ..tough one.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it! I've learned alot of little tricks like that from watching the woodworking shows on PBS early Saturday mornings. My wife likes to make fun of me for it and call me an old man for it! Lol!
> 
> One of the most important things I've learned about using a router is you have to have one of two things completely stationary. If you're using the router freehand, your work piece should be stationary with a makeshift fence or a jig. If you're using a router table, the router is stationary, so then you just have the fence in place to align the work piece. I'll have that set up tomorrow.


I do the same thing. I always watch my wood working shows on PBS. I actually have a few set to record weekly in case I get busy.

And yes I couldn't agree more about the router. I use make shift jigs for everything when wood working. I need my repeatability and want it to look good.

Once again nice job! I may start me one like this next weekend. You inspired me!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I played with some stains on a scrap board to start narrowing it down. Some of the differences are hard to see but here's what we have, from left to right.

Raw wood
Danish oil
Gun stock
Red oak
Kona 
Ebony


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the red oak, and I think that scorching someone posted earlier would look great in the bowl, with a gloss sheen over it!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Red oak for me B 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

In to see how it turns out. Looks awesome so far.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> In to see how it turns out. Looks awesome so far.


What's your vote on color?


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Color is a personal thing. Pink for @TexaSmoke Purple for @Dran rainbow for @....well I better stop at that!

Since you have a heat variable I would stabilize it rather than stain it.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

MattyIce said:


> Color is a personal thing. Pink for @TexaSmoke Purple for @Dran rainbow for @....well I better stop at that!
> 
> Since you have a heat variable I would stabilize it rather than stain it.


How would you recommend I stabilize it?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I like the natural look as well as the red oak and the kona. As @MattyIce mentioned, the color pink will always be my first choice if you do decide to make my dream come true and paint it.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I played with some stains on a scrap board to start narrowing it down. Some of the differences are hard to see but here's what we have, from left to right.
> 
> Raw wood
> Danish oil
> ...


I like the natural and red too. I like woodwork with a transparent type of stain/finish so you can see the natural patterns of the wood and I think those three allow the grain to stand out. I would also add that, the location you plan to use the ashtray might also influence your color choice. For instance the Ebony on a black metal mesh patio table would look nice while the red (or pink) might stand out more than wanted.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@MattyIce, you can't tell me you wouldn't take the keys!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Dran said:


> @*MattyIce*, you can't tell me you wouldn't take the keys!
> View attachment 226128


I "liked" that post before I saw the "Hello Kitty" thing on the hood..... still though......that's a pretty excellent car and there's probably a very nice young lady who drives it.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Rabidawise -- for the color, I'll throw this out there.... what about going really dark, or even lacquering it (is lacquering a word?) and the doing the bowl part really light? Like a black lacquer all around, with a light stain for the bowl?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Haha! I just saw the hello kitty... But even with her on there I'd take the keys!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, so today's update....

I've been sanding away at these. I even took them down to work and ran them on the big belt sander to deck them really flat. The sides are just too plain though, so I'm going to run some grooves around the outside. Time to break out the table!

















An extra fence for security!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

After a few test runs and some measurements, we now have grooves!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Rabidawise -- for the color, I'll throw this out there.... what about going really dark, or even lacquering it (is lacquering a word?) and the doing the bowl part really light? Like a black lacquer all around, with a light stain for the bowl?


Or....( because I didn't realize you already had some choices picked out) maybe go with the grey on the far right............


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

So for color, I decided to just use them all!










Oh, wait....did I forget to mention that I was making four of these??? Oops! 









Butcher block oil
















Scorched Center with red oak









Kona









Gunstock w/ Ebony accents (needs a second coat)

None of them have a topcoat yet, they've gotta dry first, but that'll be the last step before they go to their new homes!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dude they all look awesome! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Damn good work! 

And I totally didn’t see the 4 of them coming, but from you pictures I was thinking all the hugs you are using is a lot of work for just 1. I knew those thoughts were warranted. 

Once again looks great!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

That Kona is my favorite. I use the same stain to match my RV interior.

You do amazing work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks guys! Good eyes @Travoline! I was definitely set up for multiple runs. @Matfam1, the Kona is one of my favs too. I've done quite a few other projects in that color.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Heck yeah! Those look good!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> So for color, I decided to just use them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that is some amazing work you've done!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Bro that is some amazing work you've done!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thank you!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Holy crap, these are awesome. I was in the Red Oak camp but Gunstock with Ebony is dope too.


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

This thread continues to deliver - Rabidawise - keep posting photos!


Ryan


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice work, those look great


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice work. Making the scorched center with red oak was probably the most fun cause you get to torch the wood lol


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Very nice work. Making the scorched center with red oak was probably the most fun cause you get to torch the wood lol


Honestly it was kinda nerve wracking! I practiced on a scrap piece first. Taking a flame to a wood project that I'd put time into was not high on my list, but it turned out great!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> So for color, I decided to just use them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

All 4 look great!!:vs_clap::thumb:


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

Those look awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Honestly it was kinda nerve wracking! I practiced on a scrap piece first. Taking a flame to a wood project that I'd put time into was not high on my list, but it turned out great!


That's understandable. I've messed around with scorching wood, there's some Japanese method called Shou-sugi-ban. But I've never done it on anything that matters. More just practicing and seeing what happens. None the less, your ashtrays turned out great.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's understandable. I've messed around with scorching wood, there's some Japanese method called Shou-sugi-ban. But I've never done it on anything that matters. More just practicing and seeing what happens. None the less, your ashtrays turned out great.


Thanks! They were a fun project!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm loving that scorched/Red Oak one! And those grooves really set the whole piece off. Fantastic work brother!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm loving that scorched/Red Oak one! And those grooves really set the whole piece off. Fantastic work brother!


Thanks man! I should have the final update this weekend. The ones that need it will get a second coat of stain, and then they'll be finished out with a topcoat to shine them up a bit.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Thanks man! I should have the final update this weekend. The ones that need it will get a second coat of stain, and then they'll be finished out with a topcoat to shine them up a bit.


Looking forward to seeing the final outcome.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Almost the last update....

The natural one, finished with butcher block oil is completed. Three layers and it came out with a nice satin looking finish.

















It's much lighter looking in person. Less golden. The light is throwing it off.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

The red oak and kona stained ashtrays have had their second coat of stain poly. They'll get one more just for good measure, but I'm thrilled with the way the poly has made the grain of the wood pop!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Fantastic.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I ended up not being happy with the gunstock finished one, so I sanded it back down. It got the same scorch treatment as the red oak, but the grooves are stained ebony. A quick recoat with gunstock and it'll be ready for poly tomorrow!

















Pro Tip: Screws through a thin piece of wood make a nice stand for drying stain on all sides!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Those came out great Brian ...nice work 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Those came out great Brian ...nice work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I think I'm planning some small spoon shaped rests next. Something that would fit in my Xicar case and would fit on the arm of a chair.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

The contrast between the two colors on the last one, very nice!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Brian, @Rabidawise, what would it cost to have a work of art like one of these shipped to a home? I'm asking for a friend

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

So I didn't want to bore you all with repeated pictures of sanding and multiple coats of poly, so I just waited until the end. Finally all of the rest of them are finished! The gunstock ashtray is mine, and the other two will be headed to their new homes soon. Thanks for following my thread!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

They are all beautiful, Bri. That Kona tho! I think I stained my kitchen table that color.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nicely done, thanks for sharing the process here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> They are all beautiful, Bri. That Kona tho! I think I stained my kitchen table that color.


I've done a few projects in that color. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Those look great too. I pay a J. Lohr cork in that glass jar. I had a few glasses of Lohr yesterday.


Rabidawise said:


> I've done a few projects in that color. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Those look great too. I pay a J. Lohr cork in that glass jar. I had a few glasses of Lohr yesterday.


One of our favorite wines!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> One of our favorite wines!


Mine too.

The table looks awesome!

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Mine too.
> 
> The table looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Thanks!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Rabidawise, Nice work those ashtrays look amazing. Hats off to you sir, that is some fine workmanship.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Rabidawise, Nice work those ashtrays look amazing. Hats off to you sir, that is some fine workmanship.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Almost the last update....

The natural one, finished with butcher block oil is completed. Three layers and it came out with a nice satin looking finish.

It's much lighter looking in person. Less golden. The light is throwing it off.

I was worried about using oil on an ashtray but that ashtray looks spectacular @Rabidawise!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> @Rabidawise, Nice work those ashtrays look amazing. Hats off to you sir, that is some fine workmanship.


Thank you sir! I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. When it comes time to make the next batch, there will be some changes, but only due to tricks I have learned along the way.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Piper said:


> Almost the last update....
> 
> The natural one, finished with butcher block oil is completed. Three layers and it came out with a nice satin looking finish.
> 
> ...


I'm still slightly worried about it. From what I've read, when the oil dries in the pores of the wood is become sort of like a polymer. Mainly because it's not an oil like we normally think of. All varnishes and urethanes contain some mixture of an oil and a resin. The types and amounts of these are what further define them into the different varieties of top coats for wood. We'll see how well they stand up. If the topcoats fail, then I've asked the recipients to send them back so I can recoat them with something else.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

As long as they're not left outside or in direct sunlight, the finish should hold up. I'm in the process of refinishing the wood tray I made because I kept it outside. I'll refinish it the same way only this time I'll not leave it in direct sunlight.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> As long as they're not left outside or in direct sunlight, the finish should hold up. I'm in the process of refinishing the wood tray I made because I kept it outside. I'll refinish it the same way only this time I'll not leave it in direct sunlight.


I'm pretty sure the poly will hold up to ash being dropped on it, I'm not sure of the butcher block. I've just never used it before. We'll see how it does! Either way, it's easy to remove the finish and redo it.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

They all turned out great . Thanks for sharing. Hopefully there will be another thread of you building something. I see a humidor in the future. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> They all turned out great . Thanks for sharing. Hopefully there will be another thread of you building something. I see a humidor in the future. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I'm gonna need a few more tools first! Specifically a table saw and dovetail jig at LEAST! I'd kill to get in a real shop with planers, jointers, lathes, etc. I'd be like a kid in a candy store. It's too bad that you can't make a living doing Woodworking.


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Pag#11 said:
> 
> 
> > They all turned out great . Thanks for sharing. Hopefully there will be another thread of you building something. I see a humidor in the future. ..
> ...


I think you could definitely make a decent amount by building custom furniture


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow! Great work @Rabidawise! I too love working with wood. These turned out fantastic. The pleasure of making something you created by your own hand and use is such a rewarding feeling. I would love to have seen one of those in the ebony finish; I use it a lot on hickory axe handles and it turns out and looks amazing.

I've got a Jet lathe being delivered Friday, and am beside myself with anticipation.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

skipper469 said:


> Wow! Great work @Rabidawise! I too love working with wood. These turned out fantastic. The pleasure of making something you created by your own hand and use is such a rewarding feeling. I would love to have seen one of those in the ebony finish; I use it a lot on hickory axe handles and it turns out and looks amazing.
> 
> I've got a Jet lathe being delivered Friday, and am beside myself with anticipation.:vs_OMG:


Thanks man! You ought to be able to make some nice pieces with that new lathe! I'm jealous! I've never gotten to use one of those.


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Thanks man! You ought to be able to make some nice pieces with that new lathe! I'm jealous! I've never gotten to use one of those.


It's new to me too. I'm actually taking a 3 hours introduction to lathe turning tomorrow at Woodcraft. Ive got countless projects I have planned for this baby. Not that it looks like you need any brother, but if I or my tools can ever be of any service to you, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## stubb (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks very promising. If I ever got a life do-over, I'd love to pursue woodworking. The workplace, tools, semi-outdoor, wood smells, etc., it just looks like it would be a very satisfying career choice. Not to mention being a cigar-friendly craft.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

stubb said:


> Looks very promising. If I ever got a life do-over, I'd love to pursue woodworking. The workplace, tools, semi-outdoor, wood smells, etc., it just looks like it would be a very satisfying career choice. Not to mention being a cigar-friendly craft.


If I really thought that there was enough business to make a good living out of it, I would. For now, it's just a hobby!


----------

